# Remote start through cell phone



## Vagabundo (Apr 19, 2007)

I work and go to college.Somehow I always end up parking at the end of the parking lot. When I park at the college parking lot, I have 1/4 mile to walk to entrance to the building. Then I have to go to other side of the building. I was thinking that I could combine cell phone with a remote starter. Like long range remote starter for cars. Did anyone do something like this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What are you remotely starting?

http://electronicsworld.tripod.com/remotecontrolsimages/remotecontrolsckt2.html

http://www.bsiusa.com/accessories/remote/dr-10/dr-10.php

http://www.smarthomeusa.com/Shop/Phone/Viking-Phone-Accessories/Item/RC-2A/


----------



## Vagabundo (Apr 19, 2007)

A car


----------



## Donny678 (Feb 8, 2008)

I think that car bombs are the only things you can set-off/start with a cell phone. 

If you want to start your car remotely, check with a shop that installs car sound systems and alarms. My mother has one for her car. It works off a small keychain remote. It's a life saver on those cold, snowy mornings.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Donny678 said:


> If you want to start your car remotely, check with a shop that installs car sound systems and alarms. My mother has one for her car. It works off a small keychain remote. It's a life saver on those cold, snowy mornings.


Seconded. Starting by cel would be insanely expensive - you'd need a whole separate phone in the car, interfaced to the starter circuit somehow. There are plenty of remote-starter systems available, both with and without alarm systems. Look into a CompuStar alarm, some of them have remotes with a half-mile range or more.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

And the first time some joker finds that phone number you will come outside to find your enjine frozen up from overheating, your gastank empty-or someone has broken a window and driven off with it.
Security firms (CarToys example) sellradio unlock/lock/starter units for a couple humdred dollars. Any other workaround sounds too insecure.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Knotbored said:


> And the first time some joker finds that phone number you will come outside to find your ... your gastank empty ...


HAHAHA, that's the just the kind of thing I would do to a friend 

"Hey, check out my new remote-starter setup!" 
<dials number>
<car starts>

"Wow, that's great! Alright man, talk to ya later..."

Next day, buddy goes to work... shortly after he starts, jackass me dials the number... muwahahahahaah! <whistling innocently>


----------



## Donny678 (Feb 8, 2008)

....Also, with the remote starter if the car is put into drive or reverse without the key in the ignition the car cuts off. Nice little safety feature. :up:


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Knotbored said:


> And the first time some joker finds that phone number you will come outside to find your enjine frozen up from overheating, your gastank empty-or someone has broken a window and driven off with it.
> Security firms (CarToys example) sellradio unlock/lock/starter units for a couple humdred dollars. Any other workaround sounds too insecure.


remote start only runs for a short time like 15 minutes after that it shuts off + like someone else said you can't drive off without the key. you try the engine dies.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Remote start is overkill. I just send my wife out in the rainy cold to warm up my car 

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Rollin_Again said:


> Remote start is overkill. I just send my wife out in the rainy cold to warm up my car
> 
> Regards,
> Rollin


Since I'm not a total idiot, I park the cars in the garage and we just leave from there.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> Since I'm not a total idiot, I park the cars in the garage and we just leave from there.


You can put cars in a garage? I thought garages were for storing years worth of junk and unused products that were bought on sale. 

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

lexmarks567 said:


> remote start only runs for a short time like 15 minutes after that it shuts off + like someone else said you can't drive off without the key. you try the engine dies.


A *proper* remote-start system will shut off the engine after a short time... a jury-rigged setup with a cel phone probably won't.


----------



## UOGAddict (Nov 12, 2007)

I just had a Prestige alarm/keyless entry/remote start kit installed in my vehicle. The remote start works from just over a quarter mile away. The lcd screen on the remote lets you know if it's running, and if any of the doors are open (it stays locked until you unlock it). If anyone does happen to get in the vehicle when it's running but the key is not in it, as soon as they touch a pedal, shift gears, or turn on anything the vehicle shuts off. 

The complete system I got was just under $400, but they have similar systems with less features.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Vagabundo said:


> I work and go to college.Somehow I always end up parking at the end of the parking lot. When I park at the college parking lot, I have 1/4 mile to walk to entrance to the building. Then I have to go to other side of the building. I was thinking that I could combine cell phone with a remote starter. Like long range remote starter for cars. Did anyone do something like this?


Join the CIA. They'll show you how to do it. Otherwise, just spend the 150 bucks for a good remote starter and be done with it dude.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

skinnywhiteboy said:


> Join the CIA.


HAW!


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

one ghetto way i have seen this done is by having a cellphone in the car..
then put the screen in front of a photo resistor..
when you call the screen lights up and bam she starts purring.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

So when you get a lot of wrong numbers, you come back and the car is out of gas, right?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

i said it was a ghetto way.. haha.but if you didnt have a password on some other type of starting system this could happen too.


----------



## sentinelalarms (Mar 30, 2008)

Vagabundo said:


> I work and go to college.Somehow I always end up parking at the end of the parking lot. When I park at the college parking lot, I have 1/4 mile to walk to entrance to the building. Then I have to go to other side of the building. I was thinking that I could combine cell phone with a remote starter. Like long range remote starter for cars. Did anyone do something like this?


We offer a remote engine starter/car alarm system operated by phone (land or cell).
Check us out at www.sentinelcaralarms.com


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

OLD TOPIC!!
but cool..


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

But whatever method is used, have it done professionally.

We have (in NZ) a case where someone is spending a lot of prison time for doing a botched job, he started the car when it was in gear and ran down an innocent pedestrian in a car park.


----------

